# sevin dust



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

do any of you use sevin dust in your coop? Trying to get a jump start on spring and today we are cleaning out the chicken coop and I was considering putting sevin under the saw dust? for their flooring, any thoughts on this? thanks JIL


----------



## BamaNana (Dec 31, 2004)

Yes, I have used *5%* Sevin dust. Never have had any bad reaction to it. I also mix it with DE and dust the chickens when it's been too wet and muddy for them to dust themselves.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

i use it with no problems. Just sprinkle it on the floor and cover with straw.


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks & I will also use the DE ThanksJIL


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

I was told by a guy who has raised poultry for over 20 years to NEVER use it but to use mite dust specified for poultry. I forgot the reasons why tho.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

If you do an internet search the active ingredient in Sevin (Carbaryl) was originally made for using on poultry.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, I fully agree that it's the best option you have. It works without problems. Even when you ask the expert in backyard poultry magazine, he will tell you 5% sevin dust is the best.

One can use other products that cost money and don't work while the flock suffers.

brownegg


----------



## mullberry (May 3, 2009)

what about the eggs? can you et them ok?


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, it's ok. All of us old folks are still healthy and happy. The only ones that have doubt are the ones that have something else to sell. If it works better than anything without any problems. Don't try to start some "oh my God were gonna get sick" It ain't gonna happen.

Using other crap, will cause sick chickens though!

brownegg


----------



## mullberry (May 3, 2009)

will seven dust work on mites? if it is safe for birds and to eat the eggs afterwords what will it kill? I don't see why you would use anything else


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, mites don't like sevin. I have a healthy flock...no mites, lice, or other vermin.

brownegg


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I cannot wholly endorse sevin dust. I've had a severe reaction to it when my mother used it years ago.

Garlic is effective against northern fowl mite: http://ps.fass.org/cgi/reprint/79/11/1575.pdf

Yellow dusting sulfur can be sprinkled in the litter and is quite safe.


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

where do you find yellow dusting sulfur? thanks JIL


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Your feed store or garden center should carry it.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

I heard that Diatomaceous earth works well also. I vacuum a little up in my vacuum then when I vacuum the carpeted areas, any fleas & little bugs that get sucked up are as good as dead.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diatomaceous_earth

Pest control

Diatomite is also used as an insecticide, due to its physico-sorptive properties. The fine powder absorbs lipids from the waxy outer layer of insects' exoskeletons, causing them to dehydrate[3]. Arthropods die as a result of the water pressure deficiency, based on Fick's law of diffusion. This also works against gastropods and is commonly employed in gardening to defeat slugs. However, since slugs inhabit humid environments, efficacy is very low. It is sometimes mixed with an attractant or other additives to increase its effectiveness. Medical-grade diatomite is sometimes used to de-worm both animals and humans. It is most commonly used in lieu of boric acid, and can be used to help control and eventually eliminate a cockroach infestation. This material has wide application for insect control in grain storage.[4]


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

I stand by sevin and know it works. I never recommend anything unless it's from my experience. When you can't figure out how to rid the flock of your problems...consider 5% sevin dust.

brownegg


----------

